# Tips for teething puppy



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Is my 9th week old teething puppy likely to destroy my MH?
Do folks leave puppies in the loo or in a crate eg at night or if left for a little while? She is crazy about eating shoes etc.
Any hints or tips? lol


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she is sooooooooooooooo cute am not caring if she eatin your shoes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Train her to a crate straight away, while she is still young enough to accept it without any resistance.

Our Gracie was never destructive, but she travels in the crate for safety, and if we leave her in the van she goes in the crate for her own safety . . . just in case she was to fall between the seats (or similar) and hurt herself.

She just trots into the crate and looks for the sweeties we always give her (even now) when she goes in. Then she settles down for a snooze, since she knows why she's in the crate, and there's no silly barking either . . . no problem at all.

Gracie has her basket in the loo at night, and again there's no problem . . . unless we forget to put the sweeties down! 8O She's very clean now, but as a pup she had a couple of mishaps during the night - which were very easy to clean up as we had also lined the floor with newspaper.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## 118286 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lovely puppy i lost five pairs of shoes in one day through one of my gsd chewing


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Teething puppies need to chew. Get some rawhide chew bars from your pet shop. There are various sizes to suit Chihuahuas to St Bernards.
Our present pocket alsation chewed nothing when we used these.
Our previous border collie ate the kitchen floor, because we didn't know about chew bars.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

You need to buy a suitable sized 'kong' the kind you can stuff, fill it with something nice like smooth peanut butter and freeze it, alternatively, freeze a sock you have stuffed with old material.

Better for those little needle teeth to chew on these items than anything else. 

I would not give a pup rawhide unless you were in attendance at all times, as this can cause a dog to choke if they swallow a large slippy bit, although having said that, they are good for teeth if used with supervision.

Look out for the puppy teeth, as they do come out.....

As previous poster has said, crate training is good when done young, you can put a cover over the top to make it more 'cave' like, makes the dog feel more secure, and one of your teeshirts or something with your smell on will reassure them..

Look at that likkle face, who could begrudge a pair of shoes.....!


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Pet behave spray*

Thanks for interesting replies. Has anybody used Pet behave spray, does it work and does it stain the melamine type wood used in MH


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

a beautiful pup i was going to suggest a marrow bone ,but it looks as if it would be too big.?
june


----------



## philnolly (Aug 7, 2008)

We have a cairn terrier X, a rescue dog which was about 6 months old when we got him last November.

He loves to chew, usually an old shoe but when we had to leave him for an hour or two would get bored and chew anything and everything, a rug, the under lining of a sofa, a tasty piece of furniture, a mobile phone even our alarm clock.

So we got a spray from Wilkos and yes it does work and doesn't stain or leave a visible residue, but the effect seems to wear off after a few days, although repeated applications will probably teach him to avoid certain things .
Although it worked to a point, we still bought a cage for him as you can't spray everything.
This works fine and he has taken to it quite happily.
Intending to use it in the m/h next time.

Phil


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I do not wish for this to sound like a criticism, just an observation, so please just bear with me.......

Imagine you are likkle.......and the big ones went away and left you alone for an hour or two??

Its a LONG time for a likkle person, I would say until about six months old various times upto an hour is long enough, if for no other reason than being caged and needing to get out to do 'toilet'.

Also, if left alone and not caged, well its a big world, lots to see and explore, as a poster said, even alarm clocks can be inviting....and how do I explore ? using my sharp likkle teeth thats how......

So if you are going to go out without me, please restrict me to a certain area and give me kongs or my own toys to chew...that way I won't 'explore' your shoes and sofa's etc, after all shoes smell like YOU and I get comfort from your smell...........

See the world through my eyes.....


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Speaking as an owner of a destructive pup,still not to be trusted at 14 months old,I recommend constant supervision,our Megan is the subject of a lifelong ASBO.When this is not practical i.e. you are going out and have to leave the dog in the van,a crate is necessary.

Robust chewy toys such as nyla-bones are very good and can take the dogs mind off of other expensive items.Our destroyed list so far includes shoes,slippers,carved wood doorstops,numerous toilet rolls,speaker cables,candles,bars of soap,cricket ball,DVD's,books,an expensive soft dog crate(bad idea),and a very expensive laptop :x 

When at school and someone used to blame the dog for chewing their homework I use to scoff,not any more-get a Welsh Terrier pup and you have the perfect exscuse for skiving off of homework :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a world of difference between puppy chewing and adult dog chewing.
Puppy chewing is while they are exploring the world through their mouth (among other things) as babies do, and while they are teething.

All good advice so far, especially the puppy crate, but do remember to pay attention to the "good" behaviour. For instance when puppy is chewing a toy do go over and fuss and play with your puppy.
It often happens that the best way for a puppy to get attention is to chew your shoes or wires etc 8O It is oh so easy to think "he's happy with his toys I'll just get on with the......." Next thing you know he's moved on to chewing the remote control  

Put the toys on a rota. Have three boxes and put one box of toys down for a day or so and then clear them up and put another box down. Stops puppy looking for "new" things to play with as his toys are new every couple of days :lol: 

Stealing is another "attention seeking" ploy. Nobody pays any attention when I play with my toys but as soon as I pick up a flower pot...........

If an adult dog, however, is being destructive there is usually a reason behind it. Separation distress is the most common but there are others.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Strange and unpredictable brutes, these dogs. :roll: 

Gracie is our third Welshie, and as Steve knows, she has never been at all destructive. Just a nibble at the edges of a couple of shoes, and several shoelaces bitten in half . . . oh, and one electric cable. Nearly forgot that. 8O 8O 

Our previous two made Megan look like an amateur however. Until they were almost three years old they could be guaranteed to be masticating something quite inedible (and usually valuable) if we took our eyes off the little sods for a moment. 8O :roll: 

I don't think the owner has much influence to be honest. If you have a chewer you can only limit her opportunities to eat the contents of the house, until such time as she grows out of it. :? 

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As previously suggested The "Rawhide" chew bars are brilliant, My son and daughter have both bought a pair of Pugs and they are also teething, We have a pack of "Doggie Chews" and they chew them none stop, They are brilliant for teeth neither of them have had a problem with pups chewing anything other than these chews, You can buy them in flat bars or like a little bone, You can even get "Pigs Ears" they are the same.


----------



## philnolly (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Bouncer

We did give him an old shoe and a slipper and even an sacrificial bit of kindling and restricted him to the kitchen (after the alarm clock incident )

But still does like something illicit, he may or may not grow out of it, time will tell, but he's a happy little thing, the cage is just for the occasional times when he just has to be left.

Phil


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I would always recommend a crate when a pup is left alone, but *never* for more than 4 hours for an older dog and much less for younger pups. Apart from preventing damage to your belongings it may also prevent the pup coming to any harm ie. from chewing electrical cables. Kongs are good too to give when a pup is left alone. You can put all sorts of fillings in them and I believe you can now buy special dental kongs for teething pups. They can also be frozen which helps to soothe sore gums.
Lesley


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

The plastic keys were a favourite with our pup...Also old strips of rags soaked in water with knots tied down the length of them and popped in the freezer...Nice and soothing on his gums. Wires were also a favourite...we went through so many phone chargers, ipod leads etc...but then finally got used to remembering to put things away and out of reach of little puppies!!


----------

